# Aeration In Planted Tanks (preferrably Discus)



## KING1307 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey all,
got a question for you all who have thriving planted tank, what is the aeration in your setup like?

ie. pump and a stone, just the splash from a canister, nothing, powerhead with air? 

Thanks!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't worry about it much, the plants give lots of oxygen. I like to make sure I see movement at the surface at least though with canister filters, with a HOB, I don't worry at all


----------



## juyun1 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Aeration In Planted Tanks*

Yes, I agree. You don't need too much aeration. The aerator is mostly for the fish.

In my 33 gallon I use an Eheim and a mini aerator. I turn off the aerator at night.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

When I had a small planted tank set-up I did have an aerator, but it was more for visual effects from the corner rock pile. I didn't need it, but I had it just because I wanted it.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Aeration can be useful for a planted tank if you don't inject CO2. It helps maintain water CO2 levels at equilibrium with atmospheric levels. In my 79-gallon tank, I've long since stopped injecting CO2 and rely on a HOB for aerating the water.


----------



## KING1307 (Feb 18, 2013)

solarz said:


> Aeration can be useful for a planted tank if you don't inject CO2. It helps maintain water CO2 levels at equilibrium with atmospheric levels. In my 79-gallon tank, I've long since stopped injecting CO2 and rely on a HOB for aerating the water.


Thats kinda what i was thinking about when I asked the questions, my understanding is the less aeration in the tank, the higher the CO2 levels will become, or at least balance out. Ive got a new planted tank and essentially im trying to "use the force" to find the balance with everything. dont really want to start adding supplements or anything


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

KING1307 said:


> Thats kinda what i was thinking about when I asked the questions, my understanding is the less aeration in the tank, the higher the CO2 levels will become, or at least balance out. Ive got a new planted tank and essentially im trying to "use the force" to find the balance with everything. dont really want to start adding supplements or anything


If you're not injecting CO2, then it's better to have more aeration. Fish respiration alone does not provide enough CO2 for good plant growth. Even Walstadt recommends emerged plants for precisely that reason.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

solarz said:


> If you're not injecting CO2, then it's better to have more aeration. Fish respiration alone does not provide enough CO2 for good plant growth. Even Walstadt recommends emerged plants for precisely that reason.


This was a topic argued at TPT forum and as of this date there is no actual fact about that theory. At this very instance i have switched my style for my canister filter and have made much less surface agitation in my dirt tank. I will track the growth rate result when the time comes as my tank had very little growth when i had alot of surface agitation. I also added a 425gph koralia for in tank circulation(not turned on all the time).

When talking about the walstad method the capping material is gravel and not sand. The reason i believe that solarz 79 dirt tank works well with surface agitation is because sand inhibits the co2 gases released into the tank while gravel is better at that.

My belief stems from this quote from someone over at that forum and i think it sounds very true and plausible.

"If you use the Walstad method, using biologically active substrate, the decomposition of organic materials in the substrate adds CO2 to the water, more CO2 than is obtained from the air. (I believe Ms Walstad has demonstrated this to be true). With that method surface agitation isn't a good idea, since there is no way to increase the addition of CO2 from the substrate to make up for the added loss from the water surface.

Surface rippling is good with injected CO2, good with inert substrates, and bad with biologically active substrates."


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I have to say the main reason I like surface agitation is because without it, I get an oily film on the surface of the water.

However, it also makes sense to me to keep water gas levels in equilibrium with atmospheric levels. The thing with relying on a tank's bioload to keep CO2 is that there is no way to measure it. If the fishes and bacteria aren't producing enough CO2 for your plants, it could quickly lead to CO2 deficiency. On the other hand, by aerating the tank, I am at least assured that the CO2 concentration will always be the same.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

yea i had to add agitation to my surface for that reason too but my plants took a dive. i had agitation to the point where i can see bubbles in my tank. I went and got a surface skimmer and it is a beautiful thing. but i pray my theory is right and that my plants will do fine with my currently new adjustments made


----------



## KING1307 (Feb 18, 2013)

xriddler said:


> This was a topic argued at TPT forum and as of this date there is no actual fact about that theory. At this very instance i have switched my style for my canister filter and have made much less surface agitation in my dirt tank. I will track the growth rate result when the time comes as my tank had very little growth when i had alot of surface agitation. I also added a 425gph koralia for in tank circulation(not turned on all the time).
> 
> When talking about the walstad method the capping material is gravel and not sand. The reason i believe that solarz 79 dirt tank works well with surface agitation is because sand inhibits the co2 gases released into the tank while gravel is better at that.
> 
> ...


thats surprising that these theories haven't been confirmed with the amount I've been hearing about them. You essentially just answered the question I was eventually getting to though.

To clarify, when you say biologically active substrate, your talking about any suitable gravel, sand, dirt etc suitable for plant growth that hes been,, (im at a loss for the word at the moment) but worked in, developed, sustainable, etc. <-- Sorry, really cant think of the right word.

Also, take aside surface agitation and aeration, do you think water movement has much to do with this? I understand it would to the extremes with certain species of plant etc.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

biologically active substrate as in dirt substrate. Examples like miracle gro potting soil. from what i gather circulation is very good in a tank. Helps to transport nutrients around the tank.


----------

